# rhom has fungus



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

I just bought an 4inch rhom yesterday, and today, I noticed it has these ick like white stuff on its face and some on the anal fin. It looks like ick, but I've seen ick, these are like round white balls.
Anyone know what these are and how to treat?
Here are some pics


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

not what is on the chin, that is a cut from banging itself when scared.
Look at the nose area.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you try to get a clear flank (full side) shot? Thanks...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Plus is that the flash on his chin or a huge bump?? I see whites on the body part but looks fuzzy to see whatit really is. Need a better shot close up


----------

